# Dupage Forest Preserve is taking a very unreasonable stance on pickers this year. It is maddening



## Lost Witt (May 8, 2019)

I find it hard to believe that as a mushroom hunter and fishing enthusiast I pick up garbage every trip , respect the woods and watch the wildlife. I do not bother anyone nor do I impact the surroundings. 
Most of us do


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

Been like that for as long as I can remember, Illinois FPs don’t mess around.


----------



## Lost Witt (May 8, 2019)

Yeah I have been asked before but they just seem very aggressive 
Oh well I got my morels anyway


----------

